# Inspectors to wear cameras



## chris kennedy (Sep 11, 2014)

> Along with Miami Beach officers, commissioners are considering to equip  code and parking enforcement officials, as well as building and fire  inspectors.


City commissioners passed this last night.

Link


----------



## ICE (Sep 11, 2014)

I would welcome that.  Yesterday a contractor came to the office to complain about me.  He said that I was rude and arrogant.  He claimed that I wouldn't explain the corrections.  It was all BS.  I explained the five corrections five times.

He's upset because there is 5.5' between kitchen counter receptacles.  I have only done a final inspection on this job and there is no record that a rough electrical was ever requested.  He swears up and down that another inspector approved the layout and the owner is adamant that he doesn't want the backsplash torn out to do it over.

Ten minutes after he left the owner came in asking what's going on with his remodel.  I explained the problem and he said that he wants the added receptacles and in fact, told the contractor as much before he covered the walls.  Another hoot is the ceiling light fixtures.  They are a sealed unit that prevents the bulb from being replaced.  So if the bulb goes bad, the fixture must be replaced.

I asked the contractor if he would be here complaining if there were no corrections and without missing a beat, he said no.


----------



## cda (Sep 11, 2014)

Talk about someone have to watch boring tv all day !!!!

Ok he is looking at the one hundredth apartment room, boy look at those 2x4's !!!!!!


----------



## north star (Sep 11, 2014)

*~ & ~*

Coverest thy arse at all times !   :agree

But he said, ...she said, ...they said

Personally, I like the idea........It would [ hopefully ] improve the

inspection procedures on both sides,  if they knew they were being

documented, ...audibly & visually.



*~ & ~*


----------



## Inspector 102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Currently we have cameras at all our public windows to record any discussions or dispute over city issues. As an inspector, I have nothing to be concerned about wearing the camera unless it is a bathroom break, then I would be concerned. If cameras were issued, I would hope that they could be used internally to review projects or discuss conditions with other inspectors and not used for the sole purpose of documenting behavioral traits. With technology the way it is now days, most of us are probably being recorded somehow and don't even know it. If the camera shows that I do a good job, it might even warrant are raise in the pay scale. Or, maybe not.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm torn between cameras invading the privacy of citizens, and the protection of the inspectors.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 12, 2014)

As an inspector, would any of you be uncomfortable if you showed for an inspection on my site and found me with a camera on my hat?


----------



## steveray (Sep 12, 2014)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> As an inspector, would any of you be uncomfortable if you showed for an inspection on my site and found me with a camera on my hat?


I don't think you could put anything on a hat that would make me uncomfortable.......Unless it smelled REALLY BAD......


----------



## ICE (Sep 12, 2014)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> As an inspector, would any of you be uncomfortable if you showed for an inspection on my site and found me with a camera on my hat?


I'm in the witness protection program, so ya it would bother me.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 12, 2014)

Commercial properties this may fly but on residential properties with particular state laws this would not be allowed.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 12, 2014)

Everything is just getting too complicated.

Brent.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2014)

NYC restaurant inspectors would wear cameras under new bill

http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/11/5604408/restaurant-inspectors-nyc-wearable-camera-legislation-proposed

New York City restaurant inspectors could be wearing a camera later this year when they walk in to grade a restaurant. Legislation introduced to city council yesterday and backed by over 20 sponsors would establish a pilot program to get inspectors recording their visits to restaurants on some type of camera affixed to their body or clothing. If the legislation passes, 10 percent of all inspections would be conducted with a camera for one year, at which point the program would cease and be evaluated for potential expansion.

he legislation was introduced by Republican minority leader Vincent Ignizio after hearing complaints from restaurant owners that they felt food inspectors were acting inappropriately, reports SILive.com. The legislation would have inspectors uploading their video recordings to a secure network that would allow only the Health Department and restaurant owner to view them. The videos could also be played at trials and hearings to investigate disputes over inspections, which is really the primary reason for the legislation.

The program is reportedly expected to cost no more than $15,000, with each camera costing around several hundred dollars each. This means that, despite highly speculative reports to the contrary, the wearable cameras are unlikely to be $1,500 Google Glass units and instead be something a bit more limited and practical. The legislation does not specify details of the cameras, beyond that they must be worn.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> I'm torn between cameras invading the privacy of citizens, and the protection of the inspectors.


The inspectors should be required to notify the owners and contractors that they are being recorded.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 12, 2014)

We are quickly closing a society where a persons word or a still picture is not enough, scary if you ask me...


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2014)

Keystone said:
			
		

> We are quickly closing a society where a persons word or a still picture is not enough, scary if you ask me...


George Orwell's 1984 ----Big Brother

Thank you GW Bush...


----------



## ICE (Sep 14, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> The inspectors should be required to notify the owners and contractors that they are being recorded.


I have an audio recorder that fits in a shirt pocket.  I used to record everything and download the day's interactions to a computer.  That's because I never knew which person was going to show up saying that I said this or that.

It got to be too much of a chore and finding a particular conversation wasn't a simple task.

I am left with hoping that the office manager can see through the BS.  Office managers come and go.  Every now and then I get a blind one.  The current manager could be a witness to the conversation and still get it wrong.

I still carry the recorder.  When someone starts getting belligerent I take it out, turn it on and drop it back into the pocket.  They see that and usually tone it down.  Now and then it gets them really upset.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 14, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> I still carry the recorder.  When someone starts getting belligerent I take it out, turn it on and drop it back into the pocket.  They see that and usually tone it down.  Now and then it gets them really upset.


Visual Notification is still Notification, that is a good thing


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 15, 2014)

It is interesting about video recording...... some states follow the federal laws about recording,,,, One party consent --- i.e. only one party has to be aware of recording ---- the inspector


----------



## north star (Sep 15, 2014)

*x = x = x*

It is interesting to see people's faces when someone shows

up on a job site with a microphone attached to their collar

or lapel.

*x = x = x*


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 16, 2014)

Greetings,

I carry a digital tape recorder with me most of the time. It's legal in Tx to secretly record conversations as long as you are in the conversation. It has saved my rear on more that one occasion. In fact, most folks I work with don't even question my demeanor anymore. Additionally, if I know for sure I'm going into a volatile situation, I have some one with me. Our mayor records every conversation too I am told.

BSSTG


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I think a 38 stub nose would be cheaper to outfit than the video/voice recorder, the IT dude and the playback crap.

Wait until some well endowed woman thinks your making a video, "How come your here? "how many inspections does it take to inspect a hot tub?"

"your in trouble now buster, I'm calling the Mayor!"

pc1


----------

